# Lumps on neck



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,

One of my auratus has these wierd growth-things on the sides of (her?) neck. Other than the bumps she seems fine and is eating normally. Does this look harmful to you? I really hope they will go away! Can you give me sme advice?




























Thank you,
DJ


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, looks like a chipmunk. looks like some sort of absces


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Doesn't look good to me....I would isolate the frog if you haven't already and contact Dr. Frye.

Best of luck!

Cheers,


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you. Who is Dr. Frye?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Dr Frye is a vet who helps most of us out tremendously. He is located in Michigan but is wonderful about prescribing/mailing drugs for the darts. Also, he is really good about quick email responses. 
When contacting him, please write a little background on the frog (age, type of enclosure, eating behavior, temp/humidity, how long the lumps have been there . . .) and send the pics that you posted.

His email is







[email protected] and his website is Frye Brothers' Frogs

Best of luck!
Crystal


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

^ What she said. 

Thanks very much for providing that info, Crystal.

Good luck with the frog DJ.

Cheers,


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey DJ-

Were you able to get in touch with Dr Frye?? Keep us posted. It's always interesting to see what happens and keeps members informed of health issues that can happen to any of our frogs.

Just curious,
Crystal


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks. Nothing yet from Dr. Frye. She is still acting normal so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I believe Dr. Frye is usually off on wednesdays so that would be why you have not heard from him today.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> I believe Dr. Frye is usually off on wednesdays so that would be why you have not heard from him today.


 
Very true. My brother is off Wednesdays.

Good luck with your frog DJ.

Rich


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks!

My frog had no lumps the next morning and has been normal since.
I am happy she is OK!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Is your frog definitely a female??? Could it have possibly been a male who had just been calling?

Did Dr Frye ever comment on the issue?
Just curious,
Thanks,
Crystal


----------

